# Halo 3: General Online Discussion and home of the NF DAI GURREN LAGANN BRIGADE!!!



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

​
Just like it says, this is different from the general discussion in the main gaming dept.  Come in here to talk about the various online strategies, randomness, and gloating you've come across on the wildness that is Halo 3 on XBOX Live.  Oh yeah, there's matchmaking here, too.

Also, general tournament talk can be discussed here as well, like if you wanted to make a tourney, etc.  I'm personally not awesome at this game, but I know some of you guys are, so feel free to spearhead whatever goes on.  Keep the bullshit to a minimum and we'll all have a good time. 

Can we also call this the official NF Halo Clan as well? 

I've added links to bungie.net homepages for each player by clicking on their gamertag, granted they give it to me. =P

​
If you want to be part of the NF DAI GURREN LAGANN BRIGADE, just make sure you have this emblem!!!

*Clan Deity of Godwin:*
Donkey Show:  (wc)

- *US Division* (EC - east coast/WC - west coast):

dragonbattousai: Holland909 (wc)
Jotun: Xapan (wc)
Pein: nyccapo (ec)
Skeets:  (ec)
2Shea:  (ec)
crazymtf: crazymtf (ec)
NU-Kazekage: Steel Wolf Q
Potentialflip:  (ec)
Pestilent Sleep: 
Sir.Cruz: ElegantImperial

- *Euro Division*

Euro-Shino: SEVENWEST
TagZ: CARROT RAIN


- *Clan Secretary*

Stumpy


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

I demand that Stumpy be instated as the honorary Halo 3 clan member who can't play the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

That work for you?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 22, 2007)

Sure I'm in lol.

My gamer tag is "MAG 2Shea".


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 22, 2007)

Sign me up, are we going to post all our insane Halo 3 Videos here when we get the game?  I would love to see everyone's pwnages and outtakes.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Can i join?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't see why not.  That's actually a pretty good idea.  I mean, we can start seeing the general skill of the group and I can make generals out of those who are really active and are made of GAR and godwin.  These will be our representatives for clan matches, etc. XD



> Can i join?


Fuck no.  j/k =P

gamertag pls.  I don't want to go searching the gamertag thread. ^^


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> That work for you?


It will suffice.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 22, 2007)

Add me, my GT is Khamp.

Im from the east coast.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

All you need is the $49.99 yearly XBOX Live fee.

Also, I was thinking about splitting the clan into regions, considering there are a lot of people who aren't from the US.  Even with the US, we might have to split it into East/Central/West Divisions if there are a lot of people on it.  What do you guys think?  

Also let me know where you guys are from so I can put you in the appropriate slot.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

South Texas.  So far south I think I may actually live in Mexico.  I don't know if Secretaries get divisions though ;O

I swear I'm getting a 360 after I get my fucking car. D;


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

You're already in your own league. XD


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

sign me up
im from new york
gamertag nyccapo


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 22, 2007)

I might be interested in joining the European division, I'm from England.
I'm alread y in a clan on other games im just not sure if they will be setting up on Halo, if not i'm in for sure if you guys let me, if not lets get a game going sometime so I can destroy yall with my Win levels. 

Anyone play lost planet?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 22, 2007)

i tell you....its because of this that my weekend has gone by VERY SLOW!!


but ill play with you guys sometime!!


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 23, 2007)

Skeets = Srg Skeetz

I'm down,just hit me up on Live...


----------



## Jotun (Sep 23, 2007)

DS sign me up, Cali Beaner Strikeforce *Xapan*

xD


----------



## TagZ (Sep 23, 2007)

Sign me up, gamertag: CARROT RAIN

I've lived in pretty much every division, but i live in France right now , so euro division for me plz.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2007)

Jotun said:


> DS sign me up, Cali Beaner Strikeforce *Xapan*
> 
> xD



West side!  You can be the cholo general.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> West side!  You can be the cholo general.



Represent 

I have so many people who want to do Co-Op when it comes out.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I don't see why not.  That's actually a pretty good idea.  I mean, we can start seeing the general skill of the group and I can make generals out of those who are really active and are made of GAR and godwin.  These will be our representatives for clan matches, etc. XD
> 
> 
> Fuck no.  j/k =P
> ...



I suck at Halo cause i never really played it but i can get good.  Sevenwest is my tag.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2007)

DS you should start hyperlinking the names on the first post to their respective Halo 3 user pages.  Of course the only person with one at the moment would be Crazy.

edit:  Actually everyone can go ahead and set their page up now if they want.  just click sign in at the top right of .  Follow instructions from there.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey! I am not on the list as the best halo player? Put my name there now 

I can't join a clan here cause already got one with two friends BUT i def wanna play with you guys so add me


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, there's no official clan function in Halo is there?  Or have they implemented a universal one over Live without me knowing?  If not then really it doesn't matter if you decide to join 425987 clans.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yeah forgot no clans but suppose to be putting clans on XBOX live all together soon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, this basically exists if people want to be part of a little Halo community here, team up, etc.  The clan thing is just a name, until it actually happens. 

And yeah, I'll put you on there right now crazy.  As for the stat pages, just give me the link for yours when you put it up.  I'm not going to go through everyone's gamertag on Bungie.net. =P


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like I'll be getting my copy later tonight.
I'll start adding you guys now,do some 4 player co-op...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's my bungie page.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## Kameil (Sep 25, 2007)

Im gonna go ahead and buy a year's subscription of XBL tomorrow so expect me soon enough to be there....


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm in... Mark02V. Seems like I need to work on the kinks a little bit after earlier on.

here's my stats page...


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 25, 2007)

oh im so in my gamertag is Steel Wolf Q


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

Donkey TAKE a damn picture already


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2007)

My ...

I haven't played Campaign much,since it's boring by yourself...


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Sep 27, 2007)

My page.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2007)

I finally beat it with a few friends.Anyone up for some custom matches or Campaign on Legendary?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

I would be, but I'm working night shift tonight.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll join:
Gamertag: Sneaky Ninjaa


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

Pestilent Sleep said:


> My page.



Haha i like your trophy picture


----------



## TagZ (Sep 28, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Sep 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Haha i like your trophy picture



Ha, thanks.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2007)

Last night was fun.  We need more nights like that and maybe try to rock legendary one time.  And crazy is a beast at this game.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

ill play with you guys whenever!!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Last night was fun.  We need more nights like that and maybe try to rock legendary one time.  And crazy is a beast at this game.



Def fun. And yeah i'm probably good cause of those 3850 + games in halo 2


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2007)

Christ, so many. XD

Btw, how do you sword lunge?  I was never good at it in the 2nd one.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Christ, so many. XD
> 
> Btw, how do you sword lunge?  I was never good at it in the 2nd one.



They definitely tweaked the sword lunge a bit. In Halo 2 you could be a good distance away and still pull it off. Now you have to be a little bit closer. I'm going to start adding everyone who threw in their gamertag.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 29, 2007)

ElegantImperial is my gamertag, and I would be glad to join the guild. ^^

Please add me whenever you can 


Edit: Added everyone from the brigade.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 30, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Christ, so many. XD
> 
> Btw, how do you sword lunge?  I was never good at it in the 2nd one.



Get your opponent in your reticle when it turns red you lung by pressing the trigger. They nerfed it in H3 though, I remember jumping across levels in H2.


Gamertag: Javelin Fangz7

West Coast.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 30, 2007)

I added DS...


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 1, 2007)

i'll have a shot

gamertag:ed and al
i think


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 1, 2007)

So when are you guys planning to throw it down again?!


----------



## dementia_ (Oct 1, 2007)

my gamertag is Joseph Hayabusa

add me guys.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 1, 2007)

Donkey one problem i live in America lol. But i was born in Bosnia so move me to American division please.

-----



Sir.Cruz said:


> ElegantImperial is my gamertag, and I would be glad to join the guild. ^^
> 
> Please add me whenever you can
> 
> ...



Did you play Ninjanaught with me the other day?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 2, 2007)

I played with a couple people throughout the day. 


And any one who was on the list before me got added, however I hadn't added some people yet I think 

Anywho, I had a lot of fun in the huge ass multiplayer matches today.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

i am now a Gunnery Sargent 2


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 2, 2007)

We need to start organizing some bigger NF matches lol. I've played with most everyone, but very few all at once.

Maybe on the weekend or something when everyone can be around? If we're some sort of clan, we need to play together like one!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2007)

Indeed.  We need more peeps on.  When do you guys play anyway?  2Shea, Skeets, and I are like the only ones rocking out. XD


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 2, 2007)

hey ds do we have to have the same type of armour and stuff like yours because i think it's cool
weekend playing probably is best because we also need to account for timezones so would it be best if people gave their timezones so we could work out some sort of schedule


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2007)

Yay, got my Liutenant rank last night.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 2, 2007)

hmm i was hoping to see some familiar faces today none were there


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this like the NF Halo3 clan or something?


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 2, 2007)

i think so why are you online i need a friendly face


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a boxer in Halo 3 MP. Most of my kills come from beating down. XD


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 2, 2007)

cool it was my first time on today and i kicked ass


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

I fucking hate it when fellow Dutchman or Germans and Frenchmen speak English. Can't stand it. Hate it even more if they start whining in their original language.

Also, fuck Shotty Snipers. Fuck it to Hell.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I fucking hate it when fellow Dutchman or Germans and Frenchmen speak English. Can't stand it. Hate it even more if they start whining in their original language.
> 
> Also, fuck Shotty Snipers. Fuck it to Hell.



You know, as much as I don't like it popping out so much, I've been getting better and better at that particular instance.  It's really improved my sniper skills considering I was useless w/ the sniper rifle before.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate sniping, I've always been more keen on getting up-close and personal. This is especially apparent in my fighting-game character choices. XD


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 2, 2007)

when are most of you guys online?
snipers piss me off so i get even and do it to them


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I'm a boxer in Halo 3 MP. Most of my kills come from beating down. XD


----------



## Tash (Oct 2, 2007)

Shotgun is my personal weapon of choice, handing out pwn cakes at close range.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

Niiiice. Haven't played too much online. XD


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 2, 2007)

Well i will be playing Halo 3 in like 1 hour so even anyone wants to play add me and send me a message of that your from the forums.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 2, 2007)

damn thats a pity i will be in bed in an hour but if you don't mind i'll add you to mine


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 2, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> damn thats a pity i will be in bed in an hour but if you don't mind i'll add you to mine



Bed in 1 hour what region do you live in? I'm going to sleep in like 4 hours.  But yeah maybe i will see you online some other time.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Indeed.  We need more peeps on.  When do you guys play anyway?  2Shea, Skeets, and I are like the only ones rocking out. XD



That is sooooooo not true >.>

I've been on Halo 3 spamming like hell each day I've been on and party-invite-whored almost everyone from NF... But most people are too busy to join my matches 


Anyways, you guys need to get your emblems set up. I noticed a lot of you don't have the NF agreed symbol.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 2, 2007)

My damn sweet mate wont get xbox live for his 360.. has halo 3. lulz


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 2, 2007)

i live in uk euro shino but yeah more or less one time you'll see me on..how does one go about changing his armour and emblem?


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

start > settings > appearance


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Oct 2, 2007)

More deaths than kills? Bummer.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks captain gir
i'm gonna join the brigade tonight


----------



## Pein (Oct 3, 2007)

How do you customize the look of the character?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

Press start.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 3, 2007)

Pein said:


> How do you customize the look of the character?





Captain Gir said:


> start > settings > appearance


.                         .


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Also, fuck Shotty Snipers. Fuck it to Hell.


Here's the thing, everyone I play with is pretty much annoyed that Shotty/Snipers gets more rotation in Team Slayer than anything else.
However, I seem to be the one who complains the most about it, and now everyone is starting to think I'm full of shit, simply because I rape at Shotty/Snipers.

I, for one, think it would be very cheap to hate a certain gametype only because you suck at it. Again, I rape at shotty/snipers.

The reason I'm so pissed about it's high rotation, in Team Slayer, is because....

*1.* Halo 3 is already known as an arcade-style run-n-gun strategy-less shooter, instead of being considered a realistic FPS. 

*2.* Adding in shotty/snipers only adds to the arcade-style feeling that Halo 3 already gives a hardcore FPS gamer.

*3.* The fact that shotty/snipers gets the highest rotation on the most popular matchmaking gametype for Halo 3, really does nothing to improve it's image as a SERIOUS FPS.  

and that.... is that.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 4, 2007)

Can i join?.  I'm still getting used to the change from mouse/keyboard but i'm learning quickly. I think i do well in team games, though i get beat down on slayer.

Edit: I was going to put my gamercard in my sig but i think i'm doing it wrong. My gamertag is Gebbet


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Here's the thing, everyone I play with is pretty much annoyed that Shotty/Snipers gets more rotation in Team Slayer than anything else.
> However, I seem to be the one who complains the most about it, and now everyone is starting to think I'm full of shit, simply because I rape at Shotty/Snipers.
> 
> I, for one, think it would be very cheap to hate a certain gametype only because you suck at it. Again, I rape at shotty/snipers.
> ...



It's not that I completely suck at sniping, it's just that I don't like doing so. I can usually manage third or second at it, but it's just too slow for my liking. I'll probably start getting lower ratings once I go up in rank, though. XD


----------



## staradderdragoon (Oct 4, 2007)

im not TOO bad at shotty snipers but i do get annoyed that it comes up so often. what i hate is how like 75% of the time, when the map gets vetoed, i end up in a crappier game and a crappier map....


----------



## Nexas (Oct 4, 2007)

I justed started playing online a couple days ago and I just got Sergeant last night. It's been real fun so far, but I hate how when you veto a map and game you aren't allowed to veto the next if it is worse. I swear, Sandtrap is the only Big Team Battle Map I've played.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 4, 2007)

iv'e been playing and that shotty snipers kinda pisses me off too..anyway i never seem to be online when anyone else is due to being in the ukjust incase anyone wants to play my gamertag is "ed and al"


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 4, 2007)

i was playing yesterday and on shotty snipers on valhalla....in about 10 seconds from the other base a guy went on mancannon and immediatly i headshotted him....*IT WAS AMAZING*  since im horrible with a sniper, i edited the video and put it on fileshare if anybody wants to see


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2007)

I fucking hate Valhalla. XD


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 4, 2007)

is anybody having any fileshare upload problems?? im trying to upload the sniper shot video but its not working


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2007)

God damn it. I just had a snowbound 5 vs. 5 game and everyone bailed on me. >.O Still, I had the most kills even though it was 1 vs. 5. XD


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 4, 2007)

I only like shotty snipers on Valhalla for some reason. Must be because I rarely lost a shotty sniper match over there and the people I team up with are actually working together compared to the others.

I don't mind shotty snipers but I think it doesn't have a place in certain maps.

Right now the only map I would say isn't my preference would be the Narrows. Somehow it is the only map where I don't do so well compared to the others.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2007)

We're complete opposites, then. Narrows is my only liked Shotty Snipers map so far. Seeing as it's usually easier to rush with shotguns. XD


----------



## Sindri (Oct 4, 2007)

I must be lucky only had one Shotty Snipers game. It was okay but i can see why people would get fed up with it fast.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Oct 4, 2007)

I really hate shotty snipers. The shotgun's too weak for my liking, and I hate how loose the aiming is with the sniper rifle when you zoom in. I'm glad to see it in the rotation a little less, and even when it does come up, most everyone vetoes it.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 4, 2007)

Pestilent Sleep said:


> I really hate shotty snipers. The shotgun's too weak for my liking, and I hate how loose the aiming is with the sniper rifle when you zoom in. I'm glad to see it in the rotation a little less, and even when it does come up, most everyone vetoes it.



Really? 

Most everyone I play with loves Shooty Snipers and it practically never gets vetoed.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Oct 4, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Really?
> 
> Most everyone I play with loves Shooty Snipers and it practically never gets vetoed.



Bummer. That's not the case with me anymore.

I also usually play with three or four of my friends in a party, so usually we'll just veto it and someone from the other team will veto it, and thus, it's skipped. 

But...even when I play by myself, most everyone usually votes to skip it. O.o

It's not even a matter of being good or bad at it, people are just getting fed up with playing it. It's something that should be played, at most, 1/10 games. It's supposed to be a nice change of pace, not the main mode of play.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2007)

I veto it by standard.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats never the case with. And I have yet to be able to catch any of my friends online 

But Shotty Snipes doesn't come up that much for me so its not a big deal. I tell you what I'm tired of: VIP on Sandtrap. Every other game I play is that, and of course we just vetoed the other map so we can't do anything about it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 4, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> We're complete opposites, then. Narrows is my only liked Shotty Snipers map so far. Seeing as it's usually easier to rush with shotguns. XD



Oh not just shotty snipers the map in particular on any match type. I usually have the less kills out of my team during team slayer and I average about little under double digits. That's what I meant by my most least preference map. In any match type.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2007)

How come you don't fair well in it? Is it the enclosed-space that does it for you?


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Oct 4, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Thats never the case with. And I have yet to be able to catch any of my friends online
> 
> But Shotty Snipes doesn't come up that much for me so its not a big deal. I tell you what I'm tired of: VIP on Sandtrap. Every other game I play is that, and of course we just vetoed the other map so we can't do anything about it.



Maybe you should stay away from big team battle if you hate VIP on Sandtrap. I noticed that pops up a lot.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm a beast at shotty snipers, but playing it 5 times in a row is just too much.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone here been playing alot from other NF members yet?


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 5, 2007)

i have euro-shino just never at the same time as anyone else


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 5, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Has anyone here been playing alot from other NF members yet?


I mostly play on weekends(school).
I've played with DS and 2Shea,so far.
Hopefully we can get a big party this weekend.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah a big game would be cool


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2007)

've only played with Gir so far.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 5, 2007)

ill probably kick all your asses  jk.....or am i 

but seriously, go see pic in discussion thread


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 5, 2007)

hey captain gir do you mind if i add you to my friends list


----------



## staradderdragoon (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah ive requested a few from NF. only captain gir has accepted though lol.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 5, 2007)

Uhm... You haven't requested me or did ya?! 

Lately I have been finding Social Slayer to be a whole lot of fun. More laid back and so on. Must be the reason why I don't try to get so many kills. I'm hoping to catch when most of you guys are on so I can see how this NF Halo community looks like (but I can tell guys like Captain Gir and crazymtf are pros lol). 



			
				 sir slick said:
			
		

> *How come you don't fair well in it? Is it the enclosed-space that does it for you?*



I think I'm starting to get used to it now. But I would have to say just the team strategy is what did it for me now that I look back at it. It's like they don't know what I'm doing and I don't know what they're doing.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 5, 2007)

i got an idea why don't people pm the person they want i would personally play with any of you guys so if you guys want to play as well pm me


----------



## Tash (Oct 5, 2007)

Joinage now My tag is AndrewDivine  I haven't played Halo in a loooong time so be gentle.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 5, 2007)

i'll add you i'm going online in about twenty mins


----------



## Sindri (Oct 5, 2007)

So after reading the first post again i noticed i just have to use the emblem to be added i thought i had get a stamp of approval on my head.  I'm going online in a moment so i'll look out for anyone with the emblem.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 5, 2007)

i got it


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 5, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> hey captain gir do you mind if i add you to my friends list



as long as you dont spam me with useless messages like a few people on the forums do..:can



Sindri said:


> So after reading the first post again i noticed i just have to use the emblem to be added i thought i had get a stamp of approval on my head.  I'm going online in a moment so i'll look out for anyone with the emblem.



nobody really does, but the symbol is epic tho!!


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 5, 2007)

Who wants to sign up for a meet later tonight?
Just post your time zone and when you'll be on tonight.

I'm on eastern time,so I'll be on around 7-8...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2007)

My emblem is a homage to Akira. 

And I still fucking hate Shotty Snipers. I hate sniping.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 5, 2007)

cheers captain gir ..no prob i don't spam anyways


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Who wants to sign up for a meet later tonight?
> Just post your time zone and when you'll be on tonight.
> 
> I'm on eastern time,so I'll be on around 7-8...



sure whats your gamer tag?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 5, 2007)

Check the OP...


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

lol I forgot that everyone posted theirs.

I also sent one to 2shea


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

In case you guys haven't checked bnet, one of the questions someone asked Bungie dealt with why Shotty Snipers came up so frequently in matchmaking.  Frankies answer was that it was a glitch in the matchmaking system they are well aware of and working on.  So if it bothers you then it shouldn't be like that for too terribly long at least.


----------



## Tash (Oct 5, 2007)

@Blaze of Fire: You never did tell me your GT. I think I might of added you but it could of been someone else.:S


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> In case you guys haven't checked bnet, one of the questions someone asked Bungie dealt with why Shotty Snipers came up so frequently in matchmaking.  Frankies answer was that it was a glitch in the matchmaking system they are well aware of and working on.  So if it bothers you then it shouldn't be like that for too terribly long at least.



Salvation!


Team Rocket is way more fun. XD


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 5, 2007)

^and in the end will we blast off again??


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 5, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> as long as you dont spam me with useless messages like a few people on the forums do..:can
> 
> 
> 
> nobody really does, but the symbol is epic tho!!



Yeah know what you mean just encase people wanna play with me i don't like doing custom matches.. Captain add me we can do some Team doubles.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 5, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Yeah know what you mean just encase people wanna play with me i don't like doing custom matches.. Captain add me we can do some Team doubles.



*checks Bnet recent games for gamertag: Sevenwest*


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 5, 2007)

I have not played Halo 3 in like a week so i am warming up but check my latest battle Shotty sniper map. Well anyways its offical im changing my gamer tag to EuroShino or something around that. Since i really like this name and i use it for all stuff.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 6, 2007)

cool i just started ranked matches and do alot of matchmaking in big slayer

swajio my gt is:ed and al


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ^and in the end will we blast off again??



Oh hellz yea.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 6, 2007)

Had afew games last night with Blaze and his brother was fun and we had a laughs, hope to meet afew more of you guys on there in the future.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2007)

DS still hasn't added me to the list. 

Add me to your friends if you fancy it. Sir0Slick


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 6, 2007)

hey sindri
well i'll add you sir slick if you want could do with a few more of us


----------



## Tash (Oct 6, 2007)

@Blaze: OK I already added you then.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 6, 2007)

cool i'll be on around 6.30 tillabout 9.30 ,10. hopefully see you there


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2007)

So who were the nubcakes that Sir0Slick owned during that custom 2vs2 and later 3vs3 match? SPLATTER ENDING!

xD


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 6, 2007)

can anyone tell me when they update how many games you play on halo 3 on bungie net???because mine says 27 and i know iv'e played way more than that


----------



## AdreneLyne (Oct 6, 2007)

Not sure on when they update, but maybe it's saying you've played 27 of either social/ranked games (one of the two). Check both, to see the total.

I guess if you only sticked to one (social, or rank), then maybe just wait until it updates.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 6, 2007)

cheers maybe there just being stingy i know i played more


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 6, 2007)

they usually get the number of matches played pretty fast. It's usually the other things like ranking, skill rating, screenshots/videos that take a while to loud up to your b.net page. If anything should be like 24 hours after you played the match.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 7, 2007)

lets hope eh i know i played more than 27...or maybe do you have to host the game for it to count?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2007)

Screenshot of the custom game that was played last night. :3


----------



## Sindri (Oct 7, 2007)

Is that a screen of that weird game of assault where it resetted the score once or twice?.  I was one of those guys you kept killing Slick i guess i shouldn't of stood infront of your Ghost so much. Well we had a laugh so that's all that matters to me. I probably won't be online tonight i have to go out in abit, come home get something to eat then back out again.  I might be on for an hour or so depends if i have the time though.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2007)

Was that on High Ground, right? Yeah, that was a fun game. I got Splatter Spree.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah i think it was. I think i'll just avoid you next time we're on different teams and you jump on one of them.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha. Yeah, I'm at my best in vehicles. I tend to get plenty o' kills in Valhalla as long as I have my Banshee. Pity that most of the time it's Shotty Snipers. >.>


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 7, 2007)

oh thats a shame may see you though
anyways that was a fun match though had a laugh at the pic...is anyone having trouble with their profile on bungie?


----------



## Tash (Oct 7, 2007)

Imma bout to go on now just in case anyone want to be owned has some fun playing an easy match.


----------



## Tash (Oct 7, 2007)

@Blaze of Fire: That was fun man, sucks that I couldn't talk though, my mic is busted. We gotta do that again some time man.


----------



## orange? (Oct 8, 2007)

Can i join, my gamertag is *Sparton Man X* and I am from New Zealand. 

Yeah I know I spelled Spartan wrong but I made it the day halo 2 came out, when I was young and ignorant.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah it was wasn't it swajio well i'm usually on fro abou two and half in the week and about 4 hours at the weekend.always between 6.30 to 10...and i'll add you orange? come and join in the fun


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

I really hate fucktards with mics. I had one in a party today, he was bitching about everything, from the fact that I should go buy a mic, which I do have but just not plugged in, to how it's 'unfair' that he got killed, and how I was some newb, probably because of unplugged mic, that'd probably run off and get killed, whilst I ended up with far more kills than him.

If only he had teamed up with me further, I'd've verbally slaughtered him.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 8, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I really hate fucktards with mics. I had one in a party today, he was bitching about everything, from the fact that I should go buy a mic, which I do have but just not plugged in, to how it's 'unfair' that he got killed, and how I was some newb, probably because of unplugged mic, that'd probably run off and get killed, whilst I ended up with far more kills than him.
> 
> If only he had teamed up with me further, I'd've verbally slaughtered him.



It's true though generally people that don't have Mic's in team battles tend to stray for the group and end up being slaughtered, usually not always.

It also doesnt matter if you got far more kills than someone, you may have 13kills and 20 deaths whereas someone else may have 11 kills and 1 death. I know which one i'd rather have on my side. i'm not claiming thats what you did i'm just giving my oppinion on the matter.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 8, 2007)

talking of deaths and kills i think my best was last night 26 kills 9 deaths


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 8, 2007)

Me and a friend wrecked two guys on Team doubles yesterday on Snowbound 25-3, I got about 19 of our kills to 1, I was pleased I had a good run.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

I've already learnt not to stray from the group too much, unless for a good reason. Like last night on Construct, the other team was grouped around one jump-stream thing, so I simply went on my own with the one on the other end, threw a few grenades and sprayed with the standard gun whilst they had their backs turned on me, ending the round. 

The difference between me and him was about eight kills, with me having two deaths more. And, y'know, not having acted like a retarded little boy. You can have decent team-work without using the mic in some maps, though. Narrows and The Pit come to mind.

I usually find it amusing when people get so worked up in Halo, though. I mean, irritation is something that I can understand, but anger and shit? Jeebus. I usually have more laughs in Halo than irritations.

Also, the fuck is Skill based on? Is it the comparison of Killseaths in Ranked? Or does it just go up whilst winning matches?


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 8, 2007)

i know how that feels..there was one kid who called me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so i on pupose decided to keep going after him and of course he kept dying so he starting getting pissed and then he left...i prefer a laugh which you get quite a lot of....anyone on tonight?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 8, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I've already learnt not to stray from the group too much, unless for a good reason. Like last night on Construct, the other team was grouped around one jump-stream thing, so I simply went on my own with the one on the other end, threw a few grenades and sprayed with the standard gun whilst they had their backs turned on me, ending the round.
> 
> The difference between me and him was about eight kills, with me having two deaths more. And, y'know, not having acted like a retarded little boy. You can have decent team-work without using the mic in some maps, though. Narrows and The Pit come to mind.
> 
> ...



 yeah some people I know seem to get really worked up whilst playing it, and the ammount of trash talking and crying is to funny, I don't live on the game like alot of these guys though so I don't get angry over the game.

Skill ranking to me seems to be about two things( other than the ovious winning) how well you do in the match and more importantly how many ranked games played to wins ratio, My friend was struggling to hit level 20 in Team Slayer becuase he had played like 300 matches and only won like a third of those, whereas I started at level 14 and made my way up to 21 within about 10 matches, 7 of which were in a streak simply becuase I've won more than half of my rank matches, I beleive it to be this anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm bored, anyone up for a game? >.O


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 8, 2007)

i would but i'm out off until 6.30


----------



## Sindri (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll be on about 6:30-7:00 myself, i have some things to do before i come online.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 8, 2007)

i'll more or less see you there then


----------



## Jotun (Oct 8, 2007)

Skill seems to be based more on Medals rather than Kill ratios.
It seems all I get in Team Slayer is High Ground Snowbound and The Pit.

I mean  I like the maps, but they can get old


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

Just had a 2 vs. 3 match in The Pit. MVP, that bull-award for killing someone in mid-lunge, several assassinate. XD


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd rape you, Davey.  Damn it ... M$ ... HURRY THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

PSh.

You'd be like Stephen Fry during a thunderstorm!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 8, 2007)

We shall see, Davey. By 2008, I will have owned your ass many a time, I'm sure. 

Stephen Fry's from QI, I know this because google is my friend.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

But you still don't get a reference.

I'll rape your gaseous ass, son.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 8, 2007)

Please do.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 8, 2007)

We should all put NF Clan on our motto or something so i know who is part of the clan because i really wanna get this clan up and more active like do some ranked team slayer so far the invites i get are custom and i don't like doing non ranked games. Did Halo 2 ever have clan battles and tourneys?


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 9, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> We should all put NF Clan on our motto or something so i know who is part of the clan because i really wanna get this clan up and more active like do some ranked team slayer so far the invites i get are custom and i don't like doing non ranked games. Did Halo 2 ever have clan battles and tourneys?



Halo 2 had clan support so yeah there was battles and such.

At the moment Halo 3 has no clan support. Either way the only way to play through clans are through unranked games.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 9, 2007)

true...i like to play more social than ranked though..oh euro-shino thanks for the message it made me laugh


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2007)

Clans'll be implemented before long.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 9, 2007)

iv'e already got a few people i'd like to add as a clan and sounds good to..can't wait for clans


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 9, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> true...i like to play more social than ranked though..oh euro-shino thanks for the message it made me laugh



lol yeah i sent it to all my friends using my new cam.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Clans'll be implemented before long.


I hope you have a Bungie source to back that up...... 


It's a well-known fact that many FPS developers on the Xbox360 have intentionally shy'd away from in-game clan support, for several reasons.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 9, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> I hope you have a Bungie source to back that up......
> 
> 
> It's a well-known fact that many FPS developers on the Xbox360 have intentionally shy'd away from in-game clan support, for several reasons.



What are the several reasons? Just wondering..


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 9, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> I hope you have a Bungie source to back that up......
> 
> 
> It's a well-known fact that many FPS developers on the Xbox360 have intentionally shy'd away from in-game clan support, for several reasons.



Bungie isnt adding clan support...that has been confirmed in one of their recent weekly updates...

and on the supposed leaked Fall Dashboard Update, there is supposed to be a new blade or addon at least for clan support...


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 9, 2007)

Why doesn't  Microsoft just make Live have Clan Support itself and use it for all games? Damn you Bill Gates! Gaming companies need to understand if they are sure they are making a good game thats online then always add clans support if its a fps. If Gears of War had clan support and like private clan chat rooms i would be playing that instead of Halo 3.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 9, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> What are the several reasons? Just wondering..


One of the biggest reasons is the customer service demands of supporting an in-game clan system.
When second and third party organisations begin to host professional tournaments over Xboxlive, the perfect operation of the in-game clan system becomes extremely important if it's the only way for tournament members to meet in battle. Especially, if the game developer has dealt a hand in promoting the tournament(s). 

Constant, unchecked, boosting by cheaters and the regular crashing of in-game clan systems has lead to many dissatisfied consumers who eventually formed a grudge/dislike of the game's developers as a result.

The consequences of negligent mistakes by incompetent online gaming support, like Electronic Art's, has made other game developers weary of taking on the challenges that an in-game clan support system demands. Especially, with the industry's growing online tournament movement.

There are even more reasons than the ones I've stated.






Edit: WTF is that on my username?


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 9, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> Bungie isnt adding clan support...that has been confirmed in one of their recent weekly updates...
> 
> and on the supposed leaked Fall Dashboard Update, there is supposed to be a new blade or addon at least for clan support...





			
				Bungie's response to clan support said:
			
		

> We will not add clan support to Halo 3 beyond the tools Bungie.net enables players to use. *However, if Clan support becomes a part of the dash or Xbox Live in the future, then our game will continue to comply with updated Dash features. Caveat: We have no idea if that is happening or not, so don?t read too much into it.*



At this moment there is no leaked Fall Dashboard Update. I'm guessing the info that you got that on are from the many people requesting a Clan Blade or something similar on the Fall Update which can be found in the XBox forums. I saw the thread myself. There are many requests on it due to what Bungie just pointed out (it's what I put in bold).


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 9, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> At this moment there is no leaked Fall Dashboard Update. I'm guessing the info that you got that on are from the many people requesting a Clan Blade or something similar on the Fall Update which can be found in the XBox forums. I saw the thread myself. There are many requests on it due to what Bungie just pointed out (it's what I put in bold).



yes there is....and with pictures too...


----------



## [sephir] (Oct 9, 2007)

I got Halo over the columbus day weekend, got to seargent grade 2 in 2 days, anyways my gamertag is Chauronity, stole it from somebody on these forums, liked the name =D Im down for any clan, oh and btw how is epic is this picture

Fan Art

Edit: Service Record:


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 10, 2007)

thats a shame to hear that their not adding clansbut  suppose we'll get on without them


----------



## Tash (Oct 10, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> One of the biggest reasons is the customer service demands of supporting an in-game clan system.
> When second and third party organisations begin to host professional tournaments over Xboxlive, the perfect operation of the in-game clan system becomes extremely important if it's the only way for tournament members to meet in battle. Especially, if the game developer has dealt a hand in promoting the tournament(s).
> 
> Constant, unchecked, boosting by cheaters and the regular crashing of in-game clan systems has lead to many dissatisfied consumers who eventually formed a grudge/dislike of the game's developers as a result.
> ...



Gooba was doing something to the NF server as that rainbow is how his username shows now.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 10, 2007)

tonight on halo was a complete disaster...even though i only had a few matches i was paired up with some complete dicks who are only out for them selves....no offence how can you win territories or a 1 bomb match if you go off getting yourself killed


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 10, 2007)

Never go to Team Objective with random people is my advice.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah i suppose that is a good idea i think i'll just stick to team slayer from now on


----------



## Tash (Oct 11, 2007)

I found a good partner on TS yesterday, cool dude, but an energy sword pro kept nailing us in close quarters.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 12, 2007)

Swajio said:


> I found a good partner on TS yesterday, cool dude, but an energy sword pro kept nailing us in close quarters.



I hate the energy sword....when it's not in my hands or a team mates


----------



## Tash (Oct 12, 2007)

Sindri said:


> I hate the energy sword....when it's not in my hands or a team mates



Gravity Hammer>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Energy sword.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 12, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> about when should we expect the fall update??
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday i was playing social team slayer and i got a triple kill with the sword which sucked cause i want the achievement but i have to be in FFA



Well, no one knows when the fall updated should come out. It will come out as soon as they are ready to send it out. In other words they don't want the debacle "Update cause my 360 to Brickwall!" That happened in both Spring and Fall Updates of last year. 

Best thing to do is keep checking up on major nelsons blog about once a day. Last year it came out Oct. 30th I think and the Spring Update came out June something which is not even Spring anymore. So some are speculating a somewhat late update possibly in November. But that is just speculation not anything to go by.

I will have to say the kids have finally came out to play. The first week I barely heard them but so far this week despite not playing much (I think only 5 matches). They were full with them. Well, at least god gave us the mute feature lol.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 12, 2007)

i know how that feels captain gir i got exactly the same tonight although i never seem to be able to pull it off on lone wolves


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2007)

DS is a jerk, he won't play halo 3 with me 

In a more related matter, I am getting tired of people in lone wolves asking me if I wanna "go for achievements". No. No I don't want to.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 13, 2007)

i agree its annoying i'm just there to kill...if i get the achievments then its a bonus


----------



## Tash (Oct 13, 2007)

I try to get a few achievements to impress my friends that visit my Bungie page.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 13, 2007)

slimscane said:


> DS is a jerk, he won't play halo 3 with me
> 
> In a more related matter, I am getting tired of people in lone wolves asking me if I wanna "go for achievements". No. No I don't want to.



I must be lucky.  Alot of people i see posting on different forums are always saying how annoying it is when people arrange their matches for achivements, i've never had that, i wouldn't go along with it anyway.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, it happens in about 3/4 of the games I go into on Lone Wolves. I used to actually _say_ "No," but then someone insulted my coolness, even going as far as to say that I "wasn't". So no I just don't say anything


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 13, 2007)

one bunch of assholes said to go for achiements and i said no so they all ganged up on me what complete asses


----------



## Pein (Oct 14, 2007)

I killed donkey show twice in a match today it was ending like in 2 minutes when joined.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 14, 2007)

i asked DS to join maybe he doesn't know who i am


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Captain i've done that a few times also, and I only need the sword achievement online to complete the onlien achievements it's a bitch to get.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Sword achievement?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 14, 2007)

Pein said:


> I killed donkey show twice in a match today it was ending like in 2 minutes when joined.



At least he let you play with him, one time I joined his party in the lobby, and then he he just left after about 2 minutes of not talking to me. He's so *cruel*


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 14, 2007)

my bro is a monster wit hthe  spartan laser he hit 5 people with one shot and a total of 13 spartan kills......wish i could do that


----------



## Sindri (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah he is very handy with that thing good if your on his side though


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 14, 2007)

i don't ever wan't to be on the reciaving end of that...good thing i saved it to theatre


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

I haven't played Halo in a few days.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 14, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Sword achievement?



Steppin Razor.


----------



## Tash (Oct 22, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> i don't ever wan't to be on the reciaving end of that...good thing i saved it to theatre



A crafty player almost nailed me with it the other day, luckily I noticed him in time to jump.

I got my mic fixed now too!


----------



## Sindri (Oct 22, 2007)

Haven't been online lately.  Lent it to my Dad's friend so he could have a go of it don't mind though i have Blue Dragon which is taking up my time atm.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 22, 2007)

thats cool well let us know when you's is back
coll i'll invite you next time i see ya and we can chat some


----------



## Sindri (Oct 22, 2007)

To be honest mate i thought i had told you, i was going to send you a message tomorrow just to make sure.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 22, 2007)

ah don't worry bout it just let us knows when you back


----------



## staradderdragoon (Oct 24, 2007)

question, if ur playing with other ppl, can u save the video? i did a double kill with one sniper shot and it looks badass. i was just wondering though.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 24, 2007)

i should think so i saved the vid where my bro got a 5 kill with the spartan don't know how the hell he did it but he did


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 24, 2007)

Why Halo there!!


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 24, 2007)

^...sorry for double post...

has anybody seen this leaderboard site yet??

Rio to top scoring charts...lol wut?


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 24, 2007)

i don't reall play enough to get a good place but 7000 and something isn't bad


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 24, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ^...sorry for double post...
> 
> has anybody seen this leaderboard site yet??
> 
> Rio to top scoring charts...lol wut?


Really?  You have like five thousand posts and you don't know how to click the edit button?

So what's that just a quick dumbed down statistics of what's on bnet?

Cool I guess if you don't want to navigate through bnet.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah but on bnet it shows your badges/medals which is cool


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 24, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Really?  You have like five thousand posts and you don't know how to click the edit button?
> 
> So what's that just a quick dumbed down statistics of what's on bnet?
> 
> Cool I guess if you don't want to navigate through bnet.



yeah i know the edit button.....and i felt lazy for once...so get off my back!!
its not like i do this on a regular basis


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 7, 2007)

anybody up for some random custom games????


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 8, 2007)

sure i'm always up for a change from big team and team slayer


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 8, 2007)

i want to try and get a big group of people in a game sometime and play some of the maps that i have found on the internet


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 8, 2007)

sure ok i got a few people on my list that i could ask..if you want...


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 8, 2007)

alright...go ahead and send me an invite...ill load halo 3


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 8, 2007)

oh right today...sorry i didn't realzize i'll do it tommorow about the same time..and see if any of the guys as i call them want to join.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 8, 2007)

i have all day tomorrow for it....if you had gotten on when i was on..i would have only been on an hour before work...but im free all day friday!!


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 9, 2007)

thats awesome i got more time today too...can i ask what country you from so i get an idea when to get on?


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 9, 2007)

U...S...OF A ...

mountain time to be exact (without daylight savings time )


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 9, 2007)

thats cool so you is 5 hours behind saturday would be best then i am on at 6.00 to 10.00 which would be 1.00 to 5.00 your time ok then we can get started


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 9, 2007)

5 hours behind saturday...

im online now if anybody wants to play custom games


----------



## Sindri (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm going to have to try and get back into Halo 3 online.  I'm not bored of it or anything it's just lately when i feel like playing a FPS online my mind thinks TF2.


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 10, 2007)

i know how that feels it seems as though i'm never on at the same time as you cap but we will get it eventually


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 10, 2007)

*sigh* today kindof sux....12 1/2 hours of work today....i leave in an hour


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 10, 2007)

well i might see you on then


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 10, 2007)

if im not to tired once i get home tonight...

btw did you already add me???


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah you're on my list...i think my gamertag is ed and al did you get my request?if so then yeah i have added you...anyways i might be on a bit later anyways


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Nov 14, 2007)

Spartan Armor's


Elite Armor's


For those who want pics of the armor's


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 14, 2007)

thats pretty awesome


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

I totally want in

Vegitto kun


----------



## x_Zen_x (Nov 25, 2007)

add me : zen is pro 
need a good team to play with..


----------



## Junas (Nov 26, 2007)

I would like to play with/against anyone on Halo 3 online... Add me as *igloobear62*...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

arent physics awesome?


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 29, 2007)

what was your mode of death?? was it a splatter??


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I just got shot

this was on my very FIRST match

I got hooked


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 29, 2007)

HAHAHA lol nice


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2007)

should I make a 'hilarious Halo 3 picture" topic?

it would be mad win


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 30, 2007)

i had already made one....its somewhere, if you search my created threads, its in there


----------



## Chas3265 (Dec 6, 2007)

Whoa Captain Gir I saw you in a game today. Weird.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 7, 2007)

you did?? lol was i the one kicking ass or was I the one kicking ass 

lol what is your gamertag??


----------



## Chas3265 (Dec 7, 2007)

My Gamertag is in my sig. I think I know why I saw you yesterday. Because you're friends with BladeBlur.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 8, 2007)

ah ic....it was you who also asked me about Fable right??

edit: added to friends list


----------



## Chas3265 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah that was me. I just got Guitar Hero II but I play Halo 3 pretty often.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 9, 2007)

maybe we can hit 3 up sometime!!
I havent really played co-op over live much......maybe an achievement here and there

lately i have been catching up on anime tho due to the codecs..WOOT.....*goes off to watch recent episode of Bleach*


----------



## Chas3265 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah I'm always up for Campaign. Just send me a message.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Dec 9, 2007)

Good, cuz I only care to play campaign once on ANY video game. But I sure as hell would like a fancy katana.

I'm currently Captain, been playing for a week, so you won't get any "I'm pressing X, but he's not reloading!!"

GT = Nobhdy817.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 9, 2007)

no offence...but im all done with campaign and have no intentions to go back to it......all the achievements left are 2 meta games ill never get and a few online ones ill get when i feel like switching my console language again..


----------



## Ronin (Dec 11, 2007)

I need someone to help me get better at halo. In halo practice doesnt make perfect, practice with strats makes perfect. Anyways I am going to a little tourny in my community and would like to place at least 4th. anyone willing to volunteer to help a brother out?


----------



## Chas3265 (Dec 12, 2007)

What's your Gamertag GARlock?


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 12, 2007)

GARlock said:


> I need someone to help me get better at halo. In halo practice doesnt make perfect, practice with strats makes perfect. Anyways I am going to a little tourny in my community and would like to place at least 4th. anyone willing to volunteer to help a brother out?



Here's some tips. Finals right now is causing me to drop Live for a month. 

- Knowledge of the maps. If you know the layout and know where all the power-ups and so on are then you would do decent.
- Knowledge of combo weapons. Call 'em n00b combos or whatever. They do in fact actually work in your favor.
- If you haven't faced a confrontation yet. Look around they might be sneaking up right behind you.
- Speaking of weapons. Each one is a simple point and shoot but they all have different styles so get used to them. Some of them are effective in short range and so on. 

After all that. You should be able to hold your own even against the best of them.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 12, 2007)

^yeah...basically its all something that you get used too

you learn how to use your weapons, its range, how effective it is...and melee, MELEE, *MELEE*...as much as people dont like it, its very effective and useful in battles....learn to find the best point in a battle to use it and you will become god with killing sprees


----------



## Patience (Dec 15, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ^yeah...basically its all something that you get used too
> 
> you learn how to use your weapons, its range, how effective it is...and melee, MELEE, *MELEE*...as much as people dont like it, its very effective and useful in battles....learn to find the best point in a battle to use it and you will become god with killing sprees


*
Yep, nothing like when you and your opponent see each other at the same time, and start shooting, closing that gap between you, and you pull the melee off first, getting that kill.

....

And then getting killed by some random jackass who decided to wait until that was all over and kill the person with the low shield.*


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2007)

Iz thar sum GAR inz hur? 

There is Gurren Brigade Halo Clan? I must joinz it if thar iz...


----------



## Itachi_Ochiha (Dec 26, 2007)

i havn't started on Halo3 yet, me bad boy


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 26, 2007)

i changed my profile motto to the *Dai-Gurren Brigade*...somebody in the middle of halo goes "what is the Day-Guuran-Brigrande" all i said was that it was greatness over 9000


----------



## Proxy (Dec 30, 2007)

Add me peoples: Godlike Mastery

I'll be back up on gold soon. Kinda broke...


----------



## Kreig (Jan 2, 2008)

Mind if I join? 

Kreig666 and I'm from the midwest.


----------



## OoMahaoO (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey all i play  halo 3 competitively and i am sponsored. I am looking for a good 1v1 and / or 4v4 If you want to play with me my GT is OoMahaoO<--(all letters) and send a message saying u are from NF thnx. p.s i have nvr lost a 1v1 b4. Or if you are looking for fun games send me a Friend Request ill play.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 19, 2008)

My halo 3 broke


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 19, 2008)

How did it break??


----------



## Akudoi Hitokiri (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Guys, I kind of stopped playing Halo 3 a month ago since I hit 1000, but if you guys want to match up or something hit me up. Gamertag is Assassin 3xP, no doubt I'm rusty so be warned.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought this was pretty cool. Type in your Gamertag and compare it with anothers.

Chapter 593


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 28, 2008)

Taag

Star Platnum

Hit me up if you want your ass handed to you.. or you have a good clan


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2008)

Iz there a NF or Gurren Brigade clan to join?


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah Big Team Battle is ranked now.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 31, 2008)

sweetness...ill check it out sometime....but it wont be tonight, my friends and I are COD'ing it up...

we all just discovered the amazingness of multiplayer online


----------



## Chas3265 (Feb 1, 2008)

Halo 3 > COD4


----------



## Akuma (Feb 1, 2008)

Chas3265 said:


> Halo 3 > COD4




Meh there about the same both boring after about two weeks. Halo 3 does take more skill tho.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 1, 2008)

I would like to join this group. My gamertag is: Godlike Mastery


----------



## omaruchiha36 (Feb 10, 2008)

can i join? gametag: fuutonchidori


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 10, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Meh there about the same both boring after about two weeks. Halo 3 does take more skill tho.



Actually no...halo 3 is a point and click..cod takes sooo much skill...

But I'm not going to turn this into a halo/cod bashing thread so I'm going to drop it now


----------



## Spiral Man (Feb 18, 2008)

*Gamertag:* JKTEXAS77


(I'm not going to be online for about a week, getting my 360 repaired, AGAIN )


----------



## Chas3265 (Feb 19, 2008)

I still play Halo everyday but alot less now. Oblivion is taking over again.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 19, 2008)

COD4, Lost Odyssey, Mass Effect (replay), and The Orange Box have taken over my Halo time..


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Chas3265 said:


> What's your Gamertag GARlock?



Sol Bandit
East Coast



Potentialflip said:


> Here's some tips. Finals right now is causing me to drop Live for a month.
> 
> - Knowledge of the maps. If you know the layout and know where all the power-ups and so on are then you would do decent.
> - Knowledge of combo weapons. Call 'em n00b combos or whatever. They do in fact actually work in your favor.
> ...



I completely forgot about that post I made, but thanx for the info. I havent played halo in a while since COD4,lost odyssey and some older games but Im gonna jump on this info and start practicing again. 



Captain Gir said:


> ^yeah...basically its all something that you get used too
> 
> you learn how to use your weapons, its range, how effective it is...and melee, MELEE, *MELEE*...as much as people dont like it, its very effective and useful in battles....learn to find the best point in a battle to use it and you will become god with killing sprees



I dont melee enough I know that much, and when I do melee I get beat to the punch so I'm gonna take all of your advice and put it into play. 

Thanx for the tips Brigade. I havent been online in over a month since i've changed some wireless settings, but it isnt really necessary as I've been focusing on rpgs atm. I'll sign on this weekend and maybe some of you can give me some pointers and critique my playing online.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2008)

Good lord melee is retarded.  In the last match I played me and my opponent killed each other at the same time with melee 3 times... I have never gotten that before.  Simply retarded.

So when's the fix of the melee fix =\

I'm probably jumping the gun, but that last match was fucked up.

In other news:

Ghost Town


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 22, 2008)

melee was fixed in the autoupdate...


----------



## No.1Moose (Feb 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Good lord melee is retarded.  In the last match I played me and my opponent killed each other at the same time with melee 3 times... I have never gotten that before.  Simply retarded.
> 
> So when's the fix of the melee fix =\
> 
> ...


That's the new ''fix'' which is kind of annoying, since you die a lot more.

I thought that place looked a bit like the Sierra 17 level anyway.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 15, 2008)

Dammit Im really hatin Halo right now. Last ten matches I had 20+ kills and my teammates sucked balls big time...


----------



## Chas3265 (Mar 15, 2008)

Bungie should release some new info about the new maps Tuesday. Maybe a release date?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 17, 2008)

lmfao

best game i had ina  while


----------



## Mugiwara (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm the 1337est noob around! First rank in quite some rounds on my first day with the game! (well, first day I own it)

You people up for a few rounds?


----------



## crono220 (Mar 30, 2008)

If anyone wants to hook up for some co-op on legendary, look me up... My username is in the sig... I'm currently a general... It's hard to believe some people have already reached 10,000 exp in this game...wow


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 16, 2008)

I did a team doubles yesterday and I ended with a partner who was AFK for the whole match. So I soloed the news 1v2.

Im a beast.


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't know whether I want to get to General or stay a commander. It's so annoying when I'm playing with a general and the other team is a bunch of 12 year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who shout "Oh wow, you've got a general! Do you think you're special? Do you think you're going to win?! LOSERSZZZ!!"

And our team DIDN'T EVEN SAY ANYTHING.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 17, 2008)

just mute and file complaints...i enjoy it cause then i see on the xbox forums "why am i banned"


----------



## Proxy (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm back on. My GT is: GODLIKE MASTERY

Add me and state who you are.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll add maybe.

My GT is Khamp.


----------



## Mugiwara (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone have ANY advice on getting the two for one achievement?

It's without any doubt the hardest one to get! It's the last one left for me!
Can anyone give me any advice?

I alredy know that I should wait for snowbound etc, but any advice for hitting the actual targets.


----------



## Spiral Man (Apr 22, 2008)

lol noobs don't know how to get the achievements.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 22, 2008)

i have it....but my achievements for the sword kills and the spartan laser kills are listed in korean on my console


----------



## Spiral Man (Apr 23, 2008)

lol, someone know how to get the hard ones.


----------



## Mugiwara (Apr 25, 2008)

Spiral Man said:


> lol noobs don't know how to get the achievements.



Calling me a noob?

The two for one is the only one left since a while back.
The other ones weren't that hard. 

It's fucking hard to get an oppertunity to fire the spartan laser to get 2 kills with one shot


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah I got the 2 for 1 achievement on Halloween when they had the ranked Living Dead playlist.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2008)

Spiral Man said:


> lol noobs don't know how to get the achievements.



Your a failure.


----------



## Chas3265 (May 3, 2008)

Funny Halo 3 pic


----------



## Karmaxx (May 12, 2008)

*achievements waste of life.*


----------



## General (May 15, 2008)

Hmm  Gamertag: Sumofl I'd like to be apart of this


----------



## DaNuKA_SAN (May 18, 2008)

GT: *DaNuKaSAN* 

Hit me up so that I can hit you down foo!


----------



## GaruTekra (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd like to join too. I play Halo alot.

GT: kor888


----------



## beads (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll take anyone on. I'll beat all of you. GT: b34ds.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll send you guys a friend request. I hope you like BTB


----------



## beads (Jul 1, 2008)

Booooo, small arena style only for me.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ranked BTB is still double XP by the way. Also I love the 4th of July double XP Playlist.


----------



## remyisgod (Jul 24, 2008)

*play me in halo 3*

my gamertag is LMAO cinderella     request me ill own any1 here


----------



## batanga (Jul 24, 2008)

Halo 3 multiplayer sucks ass.

LMAO cinderella


----------



## Obito (Dec 19, 2008)

*Hmm... Halo 3... Does anyone play it?*

So does anyone actually play Halo 3? I haven't seen any threads about it.

I'll go ahead and just link 

So how do you feel about it?

Do you like the storyline?

Whats your favorite part?

What's your GT?

Tell all!


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 19, 2008)

merged threads.


----------



## Obito (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, I tried searching but it didn't work


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmm, it seems the popularity for this thread has decreased quite a bit. I was hoping to catch some members who may want to play.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 27, 2008)

^

Lol, same

I really don't mind playing Halo sometimes, its just the annoying kids over the mic


----------



## Cloud (Feb 9, 2009)

Message for my gamertag.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 10, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> ^
> 
> Lol, same
> 
> I really don't mind playing Halo sometimes, its just the annoying kids over the mic



Yes, occasionally the members of Xbox Live in general, not precisely _Halo 3_, can be bothersome; spewing racial slurs at the age of five, playing music in the background at an excessive level, as well as simply making noise for the sake of making noise. These issues may be more common in _Halo 3_ due to the comprehensive fan-base supporting the game, ranging from nearly all ages capable of holding a controller. However, I find that I do not encounter these people too often depending on my choice of playlist.

In general my ranking in each playlist is rather high, so facing anyone who simply feels like annoying other Xbox Live members is low in probability. And if I do find myself paired with or against one of these members, muting them is only a few decisive clicks away.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone still play this and up for custom MLGs?
It's either this or I play CONSOLE TF2


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 14, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Anyone still play this and up for custom MLGs?
> It's either this or I play CONSOLE TF2



Yes, I play quite often. I'll PM you my gamertags if you'd like.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm back to playing this.

IT'S MAHVEL BABEE


----------



## Tyger (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone wanna play? 
I'm looking for someone new to play with.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 3, 2009)

once I get my 360 back i shall join the DGLB


----------



## Oven (May 3, 2009)

Woah how did I not see this before? Sign me up. Zeno54 West Coast.


----------



## Cloud (May 25, 2009)

I will be online in about an hour. 

LAxWISDOM is my gamertag.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 26, 2009)

GT: The Grimm Shot
I suck though mostly just play for fun


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 17, 2009)

I would like to join.

GT: oUndauntedo


----------



## DarkBD337 (Jul 31, 2009)

i see lots of low level peoplez in the NF halo3 clan, sign me up my BR is next to MLG status

gt: finalblood37 

(eastcoast)


----------



## beads (Jul 31, 2009)

DarkBD337 said:


> i see lots of low level peoplez in the NF halo3 clan, sign me up my BR is next to MLG status
> 
> gt: finalblood37
> 
> (eastcoast)



Add me, gt: beadsss, I'm a 43 in MLG.


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 19, 2009)

*anyone got some time for a round of halo 3 with me?*

i got about an hour to kill anyone wanna play halo 3?

gamertag KWGoD


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll be available the entire night. "sShiranui"


----------



## NinjaM (May 2, 2010)

In honor of Reach beta tomorrow, looking to play some ODST Firefight today. 1:30pm EDT. Anyone interested?


----------



## AnimeDudeJ (Sep 3, 2010)

*Joining *

hey ill gladly join XD i was in a clan but it dispanded my 

GT is AnimeDudeJ

i live in Norway


----------

